# A letter to Twinkie



## puddy (Aug 4, 2004)

Dear Twinkie,
I found you at a shelter in their bathroom. I had been thinking about getting a cat for awhile and just decided to look at shelter kitties on a whim. They wanted to keep you and your siblings away from other cats because they all had URIs. I saw your 100% white, long fur and fell in love with you right away. I had to wait, though, to get you because the shelter wanted to keep you until you were old enough to be weaned from you mother. 

I had a "twinkie countdown" on my calendar and I couldn't wait to get you! I drove all the way back to get you and you played like crazy. I didn't know what to do with all your kitten energy! You bit, you knocked things over, you attacked me, you were crazy! I actually wanted to return you at first because I was afraid of how aggressive you were and actually wasn't used to kitten energy. But I'm SO glad I kept you. I don't know what I was thinking!!!

Your URI didn't go away for awhile and my mom said you were a "sickly cat." Little did I know how true these words were. You played, you attacked Simon and made him bleed! When you started calming down a little you were so cute and fun to play with. Your white fur was just amazing looking and Neil would come over and take pictures of you and talk about what a great looking cat you were. I was so proud to be your caretaker. 

Over time, you and I got closer and closer. You nuzzled me in the neck area and purred and even drooled a bit. I loved it. You were so affectionate when I woke up, fetched things like a dog, knocked things over just for the **** of it, and responded like crazy to "do you want some food?" I loved feeding you just because of the response. 

You welcomed Pixel in with no hissing, no aggressiveness, just pure curiousity and hospitality. You were amazing with her and you guys were such good buddies. I'm sure she misses you and I hope it doesn't bother you that I am beginning to bond with her more. you will ALWAYS be my #1 but Pixel is here in this time where I need a lot of comfort. 

Twinkie, I wouldn't trade any of my time with you for a cat without feline leukemia. I gave you a life you probably wouldn't have had had the leukemia been caught when you were a kitten. They probably would have given up on you and killed you right away. But you snuck through and worked your way into my heart. I love that I gave you a good life and I think you lived your 2.5 years to the fullest. You made me so happy and I miss your presence so much it just hurts. 

I love you Twinkie and I hope you are in heaven. I miss you everyday and i will never forget you. You were a gift to me and I'm so glad I got to know you. God must have had a plan for you because I got the honor of raising you and seeing you grow. Had the leukemia been caught when you were a kitten, I would have never known you and you would have just been gone. I'm lucky to have shared this time with you and I love you so much!

Love always,
me


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Twinkie*

What a beautiful tribute.
Twinkie must have been very special.

seashell


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

A beautiful letter to one you really loved. My heart goes out ot you.


----------

